# Google Werbung in Spiel einbinden



## ifconfig (2. Okt 2014)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir sagen wie man Google-Werbung in ein Spiel einbindet? Das Problem scheint zu sein, dass ich es nicht schaffe, mir das LinearLayout oder die AdView mit diesem R.id.xxxxx zu holen, da bekomm ich immer null zurück. Dieses Google-Android-Monster-API-Gefrickel nervt. Bei ein paar anderen Apps hab ich es geschafft, die Google-Werbung einzubinden, nach viel trial-and-error, trotz Tutorials. Aber hier klappts einfach nicht.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## stg (2. Okt 2014)

Dann mach's doch so, wie bei den anderen --> Problem gelöst.


----------



## Simkec (6. Jan 2019)

Wenn du schon eine Google Werbung in Spiel einbinden willst, würde ich dir auch empfehlen eine andere Möglichkeit auszuprobieren, um mehr Besucher zu deinem Spiel oder App zu bringen. Das geht leicht durch FB oder IG Werbung, aber wenn es nur die Google Werbung sein soll, habe ich auf https://www.sumax.de/google-werbung.html einen interessanten Beitrag über die Google Werbung gefunden, der dir vielleicht weiterhelfen kann.

Durch ihre Hilfe habe ich auch einen tollen SEO Check für meine Homepage gemacht, wobei ich die Verbesserungen sofort gemacht habe.

Hoffe, dass ich dir eine Hilfe war und viel Glück damit.

LG


----------



## RangerBa (3. Okt 2019)

Neben der Google Werbung kann ich dir auch empfehlen Inhalt in deiner App zu integrieren, mit einem Blog zu deinen Apps kannst du auch mehr Besucher bekommen und es schadet nicht, weil es im Netz viele Möglichkeiten gibt, um an neue Kunden und Besucher zu kommen.

Durch die Hilfe von https://www.contentgeeks.de/ kannst du zum Beispiel die Textagentur Contentgeeks finden, wo sie verschiedene Sorten von Texten anbieten und das zu tollen Preisen. Sicherlich werden sie auch was für dich dabei haben, dass du als Verbesserung zu deiner App nutzen kannst!

LG


----------



## Xyz1 (18. Apr 2020)

Sind noch Knochen von der Leiche übrig, die ihr da ausgraben tut?


----------



## httpdigest (18. Apr 2020)

Sind sowieo alles nur Link Spams hier. Merkst du, wie in jedem Post hier ganz gezielt auf die Webseite einer konkreten Firma verlinkt wird mit Worten wie "Durch die Hilfe von [Firma]..." oder "Ich habe mich _bei_ [Firma] gewendet..." in meist schlechtem Deutsch. Und die eigentliche Frage des Threaderstellers (in diesem Fall die ganz konkrete Nutzung einer API in Android) wird mit keinem Satz beantwortet. Es werden höchstens Tangenten geschlagen wie etwa "wenn du schon Werbung anzeigst, hast du dann auch an XYZ gedacht, was dir meine beauftragte Firma [Firmennamen] mit [Link] anbieten kann."
Das ist doch immer die Strategie bei Link Spams in Foren. Einfach mit vorgegebenen Antworten, die nur bei näherem Hinschauen keine sind, irgendwo dazwischen noch einen Link zu verstecken und damit selbst die Sichtbarkeit der beauftragten Firma/Seite zu erhöhen, dadurch dass sie eben in diesem Forum hier verlinkt ist.


----------



## Xyz1 (19. Apr 2020)

@httpdigest Super Erklärung! Genauso das (ich habe alle persönlichen Informationen entfernt):



Wir haben wahrscheinlich nicht viel mit Frisören zu tun...


----------

